# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  منابع کنکور

## MaryammaryaM

سلام.  دوستان من می تونم برای قواعد  عربی از منبع قدیم استفاده کنم یا باید حتما جدید بگیریم ؟

----------


## amir1376

*تونستن که میتونی اگر بدونی که کجاها جز حذفیات بوده
منتهی یه بحثی که هست اینه که یه مقدار تیپ تست های عربی تو نظام جدید عوض شده نسبت به نظام قدیم...ایم شاید یکم اذیتت کنه*

----------


## reza2018

حتما باید منبع جدید بگیری

----------

